# Autocar and thier idea of S3



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Anyone read the info on the S3 and the dropping of the RS name on the A3?

Oh what a surprise it is not going to be called and RS and oh not 350 bhp.. now there's a surprise...  

SO what are they going to call it if not RS? Strange notion of only using RS badge for A4 and A6 if you ask me...?

Anyone any thoughts  :?:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm. Don't they mean: you know we said there was not going to be a S3, but only a RS3 with a twin turbo 350bhp. Well, actually, there will be a S3, and that thing about a 350bhp RS3, well that was b0ll0cks.

Dropping the "R"?! Yeh, right. And Crystal Palace really won 5-2 tonight...they just decided to drop the 5. :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What a surprise! See HERE

If only we'd known it was bolox! Audi haven't changed their mind at all. All that's happened it Autocar are backing out the B.S. position they got into in the first place. :roll: :lol:

Oh yeah and I'm sure some people still will believe it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

But remember, Audi said there would never be a V6 TT due to the engines not fitting ... then they said there would not be a manual V6 model. Uh huh.

Now I don't care about the badge being RS3 or S3 but I do care that the car has enough power. IF it has a V6 then it had better have at least 300hp. If it is a supertuned version of the 2.0 FSi Turbo unit then I'd still like 300hp ... but I suspect it will be another 0-60 in 6.x seconds, 0-100 in 15 seconds Audi, thus leaving the serious performance to the RS6 replacement.

Pity, I really like the thought of a new model S3, but only if it had a decent power to weight ratio. CaTT is considering one for a replacement to her TT. I told her to wait and see what the next TT looks like first ... No changes for another year at least anyway.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> But remember, Audi said there would never be a V6 TT due to the engines not fitting ... then they said there would not be a manual V6 model. Uh huh.


I missed that press release. Do you have a link? The only thing I recall was that at the time asked they didn't think it would fit. It turned out it would so they made it.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've never heard of Audi officially denying a new product. They either make an official release of a new product, or say nothing whatsoever.

You are more likely to get an Afghani give away the whereabouts of Bin Ladin than Audi leak information on a new car!


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> TVR_Man said:
> 
> 
> > But remember, Audi said there would never be a V6 TT due to the engines not fitting ... then they said there would not be a manual V6 model. Uh huh.
> ...


This was the TT 'Product Manager' on a trip to Audi at MK a few years ago. Lot's of BS from dealers along the same lines. No official 'denying' press release.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd like to think Audi will do a quicker A3 version than the S3... Yes they never did an RS8, but no real need as RS6 saloon, avant covered that really. But a v quick A3 would be a niche unto itself and challenge the Scoobies and Evo's of this world.

I think Audi should get back to doing some rallying as that is the last time they made a really successful car. I think a rally going version of the current A3 would do well (well I'd like to think it would!), but I guess VW group are doing their bit with Skoda.. :?

I'd most certainly queue up for a hyper A3 hatch, I'm a big fan of the stealthy look of quick Audi's. I remember following a Honda NSX at serious speed in my old S3 and him look surprised to see that I could keep up!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TVR_Man said:
> ...


I'll quiz him the next time i speak with him.


----------

